# JPanel Transparent machen



## thomas.g (10. Mai 2005)

Hi,

kann mir bitte jemand schnell sagen, wie man ein JPanel Transparent macht?

thx


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2005)

```
setOpaque(false);
```


----------



## The_S (30. Jun 2005)

Funzt bei mir net! Hab mal alle JPanel auf Opaque(false); und auch mal probiert einen Button auf Opaque(false); gesetzt. Nichts wird transparent  ???:L  :bahnhof:


----------



## Roar (30. Jun 2005)

swing komponenten sind per default auf opaque = false...
für transparenz musst du schon selbst malen...


----------



## The_S (30. Jun 2005)

Ach, so ein kack! Muss ich mir da wirklich erst selbst was schreiben? Och menno ... naja, werd wohl net drum herum kommen (oder ich lass das ganze einfach ... :bae: )  :wink:


----------



## KS (27. Feb 2006)

Transparenz kriegst du hin mit:

```
setBackGround(red,green, blue,alpha);
```
wobei alpha den wer der transparenz angibt! 0 = durchsichtig, 255 = undurchsichtig!

wenn auf dem panel jedoch mehrere objekete liegen, müssen alle objekte darauf den alpha wert 0 bekommen. Nur das unterste objekt (das panel selbst) machst du in der transparenz deiner wahl!

voilà[/code][/quote]


----------

